# Dehydrated Bananas



## Lady_Husker (Aug 8, 2015)

So I ran a couple bananas through my dehydrator for the first time last night. It went well in terms of getting them dehydrated but I have to say THEY TASTE TERRIBLE! Anyone have some tips for a better tasting dehydrated banana? I love my bananas and I want them with me at the end of the world!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Commercially dried bananas are treated with sugar or honey to enhance the flavor. Plain bananas when dried have very little taste and what is there tends to be bitter.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The dried bananas that you buy at the grocery store are usually fried and sweetened. We've never had good luck dehydrating bananas. We stick to apples, strawberries, mangos, pineapples.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Dunk slices in Lemon juice and they wont turn brown. Even slices dry until like leather. I find they are quite good with nothing else added. Don't use compleatly ripe bananas.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I mix water and lemon juice at a 1:1 ratio and soak the bananas for 5-10 minutes. I rotate the shelves / racks every hour or so and I've been very pleased with the outcome...JM2C


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

Also, they work well in baked goods and cooking once rehydrated.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I haven't had any luck either. Mine always turn out more chewy than crispy. The best tip for dehydrated anything is to keep your slices consistent. 

I want to learn how to make the banana chips like you get from the store. I think Slippy is right that they are fried instead of dehydrated.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

If you put your bananas in the fridge for about 30 minutes then slice on a mandoline you will get rid of the inconstant sized slice problem. What temperature did you dry them at? Did you use vitamin c tablets or lemon juice on them after slicing? How ripe were they? If they were just perfect for eating they were to ripe to dehydrate.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I don't do what I don't grow.......but I always use lemon juice to keep things from browning.

Peaches will be sliced, dipped and dried this week.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> I don't do what I don't grow.......but I always use lemon juice to keep things from browning.
> 
> Peaches will be sliced, dipped and dried this week.


While I generally agree with this statement we love pineapples, mangos and bananas. Since we can't grow them yet we buy them when they are on sale and dry them.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Auntie said:


> While I generally agree with this statement we love pineapples, mangos and bananas. Since we can't grow them yet we buy them when they are on sale and dry them.


A good plan. Cheap is good!

I have had problems with a bear and my peach trees. He has ruined a few, leaving stinky work clothes and/or bottles of urine have kept him at bay. But I need to make a new rug.....

And bear meat is much like RB! But needs well cooking ( :


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

never tried it before but cinnamon might be a nice way to change the dehydrated banana experience.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

suck it up.

How do you make anything taste good?


You can try adding it to other dishes like rice dishes, grinding it up as a powder etc..

Get twinkies if you want flavour, it is the nutritional value that matters, taste just means you arn't ready to eat cambium, after that bananas will be a dream. Experience worse and it gets better.

Your diet is probably so full of unhealthy sugar you don't even know what real food tastes like. Try cutting sugar from your diet for a bit and you will appreciate non salt, fat, sweet food enjoyment. Get rid of the psychologically addicting stuff and try food that isn't considered "scarce foods" the reason those foods taste good is because we couldn't find enough of the stuff back in the day so a craving reflex was programmed which is part of the neuro drug release you get when you eat it.

Try altering your diet for a while to find enjoyment in foods you normally drown out.

You control the enjoyment don't fall pray to materiality. Grow your mind.


----------



## HailFromTexas (Aug 10, 2015)

They have banana extract, maybe brushing some on there during the dehydration? just a thought, if you try it and it works please let me know, I know the ones I have bought in the store are tasteless.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Will2 said:


> suck it up.
> 
> How do you make anything taste good?
> 
> ...


Well that answer was really helpful to the OP. What has your panties in a bunch?


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Will2 said:


> suck it up.
> 
> How do you make anything taste good?
> 
> ...


Huh?? This has no bearing on the OP question...can you clarify your reply?


----------



## Lady_Husker (Aug 8, 2015)

Someone needs to take a step down from their high horse...

Anyways, thank you to those that gave useful input/ideas.


----------

